# NBA Regular Season Game 25: Houston Rockets(10-14) @ Denver Nuggets(12-14)



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Game Preview 










Deke is still not playing...hope TMAC is on fire today, otherwise,it will be a loss. :boohoo:


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

******* ..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ESPN or local?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

what's wrong with tracy, it think he should just rest till yao comes back and win the last 40 games


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> ESPN or local?


not in ESPN. for fans in China, its in CCTV-5.
TMAC's triple teamed?? 1-6!!
Head gotta step up...


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

we lose :boohoo:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> Game Preview


I have a feeling we will be blown out again :wink: :joke:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

T-mac got some open look (well at least as open as he'll get) but they just look like bad shots. no energy from both team, the game is so sloppy it's worse than some college games.


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

lol ..


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I have a feeling we will be blown out again :wink: :joke:


sadly,yes...:headbang::wink:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

i like baxter, he's doing the dirty work, we should play him more


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

hey, is it all right if I post here, there is no one on the nuggets board, i'm a nuggets fan.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> hey, is it all right if I post here, there is no one on the nuggets board, i'm a nuggets fan.


we'll come back and blow out u guys :joke:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> hey, is it all right if I post here, there is no one on the nuggets board, i'm a nuggets fan.


huh? I might creat one then:biggrin:
edit:wow,a nice GT's in ur board.but no one's postin. :boohoo:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

At this pace, Camby will have thirty rebounds at the end of the game. when will Deke be back? :krazy:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

hah, i don't know about you, but i'm tired of watching free throws every single possession in this game.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> At this pace, Camby will have thirty rebounds at the end of the game. when will Deke be back? :krazy:


10Rebs for Camby. 
hopefully Deke'll be back next game.
TMAC's got a cold hand!Freezing cold!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What's wrong with TMAC? No great player gets shut down like this, regardless of the defense!


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

They double T-mac before he even gets the ball .. There not even doubling Anthony ..


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, they do, just not on a nightly basis. Most teams have more than one guy on the whole team who can get his own shot. :raised_ey Frankly, what I'm seeing is absolutely terrible coaching! They look like they've never practiced together before, we played Baxter, played Graham for like 30 sec. and then took him out to put Bowen or poor Moochie's injured butt.

This is ridiculous, Nobody looks like they are even moving at all. We can't even run the pick/roll right tonight. IMO Gumbo for brains should just play our 3 young guys constantly throughout the rotation til we start getting guys back. You guys are all saying that this will 'bring us together' later in the year, that's only if our kids get a serious chance to play. Then it may help us later in the season.

I can't stand to watch TMac suffer this way, its like watching the Texans earlier this year. We are done, that's for sure, they're not talking about specifics with our injuries just like the silence last year when Juwan got hurt, he was gone for the rest of the season. I'm worried, we are in a chasm and abyss and we just won't get out. I wonder if Gumbo will quit like he did with the Knicks. Hope so...he stinks! FIRE THE GREEN GUMBY FIRE THE GREEN GUMBY!!!! :curse:


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thats why i smell a big trade comming .. Dont know who but i can feel it .. 

IN THE MEAN TIME LETS KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE !!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

ALL YOU guys who've been down on Yao eat your words. Without him and Dke, we don't get a single board. Even when they don't get the rebound themselves they box out so someone else can reach out and get it. 

Who was that who said Yao was so OVERRATED??? Well he ain't here, and we're just unwatchable now? :dead: 
I feel bad for Tracy, he's trying he just can't get it going.
Stro is just awful, worst rebounder at his position I've ever seen! Why did we ever think this guy was good, those Memphis fans tried to tell us we would FREAKING HATE HIM, they posted here, and warned us.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

We R Playin' Like Crap!!!
Game Over!! Rox! This Game Is Over!!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

This is just awful....

Think I'll sign off and go do some housework


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

Head isn't playing very well tonight, he has missed several open shots he normally makes. But, he it doesn't look too bad compared to the rest of the Rockets team shooting, 16-61 at this point!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> T-mac got some open look (well at least as open as he'll get) but they just look like bad shots. no energy from both team, the game is so sloppy it's worse than some college games.


if it was a college game they would be trying hard


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweeper said:


> This is just awful....
> 
> Think I'll sign off and go do some housework


I ROGER THAT !!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ouch.... this hurts 

Does Gumby realize that in order to free up T-Mac, we need more CAPABLE SCORERS on the court with him at the same time? so WHY THE **** IS HE STILL STARTING RYAN BOWEN?!?! CHANGE THE GOD DARN STARTING LINE-UP YOU STUBBORN IDIOT!!!

My suggested starting line-up for next game:
C - Stro
PF - Howard
SF - T-Mac
SG - Head
PG - Wesley

Baxter rotates with Stro and Howard as the rebounder, Moochie gets like 10mins sub-ing for Wesley, and Graham gets 5mins giving T-Mac and Head a little bit of rest. END OF ROTATION.


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

I cant wait for the offseason when Diaw will be available along with a couple otheres .. Couldnt you immagine what Diaw would bring right now in Houston ..


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

it seems that we should give up this season...


----------

